# em\a\à\para



## Snipy

Hi people, I need help with the use of those prepositions, sometimes it gets difficult for me and I hope you can make things easier  .
For example, in this first sentence, what's the right way?

_Eu vou *ao\pro* banheiro_.

Some more sentences:

_Rio de Janeiro fica *em\no* Brasil_.

_Amanhã eu vou *à\a\pra* Lisboa_

_*À\A\Na* feira da ladra, (você) pode comprar muita coisa._

I hope I explained my problem. I have already checked the forum but the threads already open didn't make it so clear. 
Thanks in advance  .
p.s: I am studying the Brazilian one.


----------



## Alirhotic

_Pro_ means _para + o_

"Eu vou ao banheiro" is more formal and "para o", in which "pro" is widely used, informally. Both mean the same.

It's common to see _à_, _a_ and _ao_ replaced by _pro_ and _pra_. _À_ means a + a.

------

About "Rio de Janeiro fica em\no Brasil", it's complicated. There are some places that require "em", but others that require "no" or "na". I don't know if there's a rule. For example:

Lisboa fica em Portugal. It would sound awkward if I hear "Lisboa fica no Portugal"

The same applies if I hear "Rio de Janeiro fica em Brasil". "No" sounds better.

If anyone knows a rule for it, I'd like to learn too, lol.

------

"Amanhã eu vou à\a\pra Lisboa": _à/a_ can be replaced by _pra_ (para a). But there's another complication.

When you come "da" (from) somewhere, it'll be _à_. When you come "de" (from) somewhere, it'll be _a_. When do you know that? I don't know. I think there's no rule too. Native speakers just know it. For example:

"Vou a Brasília": how do you know it is _a_ or _à_? You write: venho de Brasília. See? It is "de". Then, "vou a Brasília" is correct.

"Vou a Itália": same thing. You write: venho da Itália. Then, "vou à Itália" is correct.

"Venho de Itália" sounds weird. About "venho da Brasília", instead of the example above, it can be used if you mean a car in Brazil called Brasília. "Vou à Brasília" means you're getting in the car.

Maybe that's the explanation why people use "pra" instead of "a/à": "pra/pro" is applied to almost everything. It's more complicated than I thought, trying to explain it to you. But practicing and memorizing, you get it.


----------



## Snipy

Tuor said:


> _Pro_ means _para + o_
> 
> "Eu vou ao banheiro" is more formal and "para o", in which "pro" is widely used, informally. Both mean the same.
> 
> It's common to see _à_, _a_ and _ao_ replaced by _pro_ and _pra_. _À_ means a + a.
> 
> ------
> 
> About "Rio de Janeiro fica em\no Brasil", it's complicated. There are some places that require "em", but others that require "no" or "na". I don't know if there's a rule. For example:
> 
> Lisboa fica em Portugal. It would sound awkward if I hear "Lisboa fica no Portugal"
> 
> The same applies if I hear "Rio de Janeiro fica em Brasil". "No" sounds better.
> 
> If anyone knows a rule for it, I'd like to learn too, lol.
> 
> ------
> 
> "Amanhã eu vou à\a\pra Lisboa": _à/a_ can be replaced by _pra_ (para a). But there's another complication.
> 
> When you come "da" (from) somewhere, it'll be _à_. When you come "de" (from) somewhere, it'll be _a_. When do you know that? I don't know. I think there's no rule too. Native speakers just know it. For example:
> 
> "Vou a Brasília": how do you know it is _a_ or _à_? You write: venho de Brasília. See? It is "de". Then, "vou a Brasília" is correct.
> 
> "Vou a Itália": same thing. You write: venho da Itália. Then, "vou à Itália" is correct.
> 
> "Venho de Itália" sounds weird. About "venho da Brasília", instead of the example above, it can be used if you mean a car in Brazil called Brasília. "Vou à Brasília" means you're getting in the car.
> 
> Maybe that's the explanation why people use "pra" instead of "a/à": "pra/pro" is applied to almost everything. It's more complicated than I thought, trying to explain it to you. But practicing and memorizing, you get it.



Thank you for the explanation, although it doesn't sound so rational to me .
For example, in Italian we say:

_São Paulo fica *no* Brasil_
_São Paulo è *in* Brasile _

in = em
nel (in + il) = no (em + o)

That's why I'd say "em Brasil", rather than "no Brasil", because it sounds more logic to me (because I am native Italian!).
I hope I explained myself.
It's hard, hehe, thank you anyway!


----------



## Alirhotic

I understand, I know a little bit of Italian. The same works in Spanish, according to what I know of it.

I've just looked for some names of countries and most of them require "no" or "na": No Brasil, na Argentina, no Uruguai, na Rússia, na Austrália, no Japão, na Itália, na França, na África do Sul, no México, etc., and the only country I remember that has "em" is Portugal. Maybe it may comfort you somehow, hehe

_Edit:_ another one: em Cuba.


----------



## Snipy

Tuor said:


> I understand, I know a little bit of Italian. The same works in Spanish, according to what I know of it.
> 
> I've just looked for some names of countries and most of them require "no" or "na": No Brasil, na Argentina, no Uruguai, na Rússia, na Austrália, no Japão, na Itália, na França, na África do Sul, no México, etc., and the only country I remember that has "em" is Portugal. Maybe it may comfort you somehow, hehe



Thank you for checking, it really comforts me  .


----------



## Vanda

Veja quantas discussões sobre este mesmo assunto: (é só clicar nos títulos)

ir "a" ou "para"
ir + (a | para) Lisboa
ir a
ir ao cinema
ir em


----------



## Snipy

I'll give it a look, thank you Vanda  .


----------



## anaczz

Além de em Cuba e em Portugal há:
em Angola, em Moçambique, em Cabo Verde, em/no Marrocos, em Ghana, em/no Dubai, em Burkina Faso, em Niger, em Benin, em/na Serra Leoa, em Mali, em Uganda, em Bangladesh, em Myanmar, em Timor-leste, em Porto Rico, em Suriname, em Honduras, em Singapura.


(São os que consegui lembrar)

Antigamente usava-se dizer em/de Espanha , em/de França, mas era uma forma um tanto "afetada" de falar.


----------



## MOC

anaczz said:


> Além de em Cuba e em Portugal há:
> em Angola, em Moçambique, em Cabo Verde, em/no Marrocos, em Ghana, em/no Dubai, em Burkina Faso, em Niger, em Benin, em/na Serra Leoa, em Mali, em Uganda, em Bangladesh, em Myanmar, em Timor-leste, em Porto Rico, em Suriname, em Honduras, em Singapura.
> 
> 
> (São os que consegui lembrar)
> 
> Antigamente usava-se dizer em/de Espanha , em/de França, mas era uma forma um tanto "afetada" de falar.




Curiosamente em Portugal é mais comum "em Espanha" e "em França", mas "no Burkina Faso", "no Mali", "no Uganda", "no Benin".

Definir regra no que toca aos artigos para nações infelizmente não é fácil. Para o aprendiz de português será sempre uma questão de ir entranhando os casos e depois com o uso/hábito, sairão mais naturalmente.


----------



## Vanda

Também já temos uma longa discussão sobre o uso de artigos e preposições com nome de países. 

Aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=854971


----------



## Snipy

The use of "em/na/no" looks kinda daunting, hehe.


----------



## englishmania

Although you're studying Brazilian Portuguese and I'm Portuguese (so you don't need me lol),I'm adding my two cents.


_Rio de Janeiro fica *no* Brasil_.
Why? Try starting a sentence with the word "Brasil"; you say "*O* Brasil é um país...".
Brasil is a masculine noun.   So you have to say "Fica *no* Brasil", "é *do* Brasil", "vai *ao* Brasil" (EurPT)
em+o =no        de+o=do       a+o =ao

_*
Na* feira da ladra, (você) pode comprar muita coisa._ 
The same applies: "*A* feira da ladra é uma feira típica..."
"Feira" is a feminine noun.  "*Na* feira", "foi *à *feira"(EurPT),"veio *da* feira"
em+a=na      a+a=à        de+a=da


_Amanhã eu vou *a* Lisboa_.
_Amanhã eu vou *para* Lisboa_.  "pra" is a contracted form, only used in speaking or very informal writing.

What's interesting about this is the fact that the expressions "ir a Lisboa" and "ir para Lisboa" mean two "different" things. At least, in EurPortuguese.

If you say, e.g., "Vou a casa", it means that you're going home, do something, (have lunch; you forgot a book; etc) stay there for a while and go out again.
If you say, e.g., "Vou para casa", it means you're going home and don't intend to go out, at least for a while.

"Vou a Lisboa" could mean you live near Lisbon and you're going there to do some shopping and then come back home. "Vou para Lisboa" means you're staying there for a while.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Concerning countries and cities/towns, the general rule is the following:

"*O* Brasil" (article required), then it's "*No* Brasil, há...."(article required)
If you say "*Os* Estados Unidos" (article required), then it's "*Nos* Estados Unidos, há..."(article required)
"Paris é uma cidade..." (no article!), then it's "Mora *em* Paris" (no article, just the preposition "em").
"Portugal é....." (no article!), then it's "Vive *em* Portugal" (no article).

However, there are words which "allow" both ways (article may not be required):
e.g. "A França é um país....", "Estou em/na França", "veio da/de França".


----------



## Snipy

englishmania, you were so damn helpful, it's everything clearer now!! Thank you so much! Thank everyone as well  .


----------



## englishmania

Snipy said:


> englishmania, you were so damn helpful, it's everything clearer now!! Thank you so much! Thank everyone as well  .


You're welcome. I hope this doesn't get too confusing.... Note that there are differences between Brazilian Portuguese and European Portuguese.


----------



## Istriano

*Expressing movement and direction:*

_for short-term stay:_

formally: *A*:    Vou a Cuba.
informally: *EM* or *PARA*:  Vou em/para Cuba.

_for long-term stay_: always *PARA*
Vou para Cuba.

EM with verbs of movement (especially with verbs CHEGAR, IR, VIR, SAIR, SUBIR, LEVAR, COMPARECER, VOLTAR) is widely used. It is a remnant of the classical Portuguese, and not really an error but a surviving archaism: http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=15632

This usage is present not only in speech but also in modernist literature (''Não vim *no* mundo para ser pedra'' by Mário de Andrade in ''Macunaíma''), modern theater plays, songs, screenplays of movies, sitcoms... 

Recent linguistic  research of speech corpora showed that EM is more direct/sincere, it puts the stress on the direction/arriving place, while A is more indirect/elegant, it puts the stress on the act of movement; men tend to use more EM with verbs of movement than woman who prefer A with verbs of movement, PARA is used by both men and women. Many people use PARA even with short-term movement (with verbs like IR, SAIR, LEVAR). This usage is objected to by prescriptive grammarians. With Chegar/comparecer only A-EM are used and not PARA. 

As for formal writing, more and more professors are becoming tolerant, so things like_ cheguei em casa_ or _vou lá em casa_ are being more and more accepted in writing.
By the time you master your Portuguese, you will be able to write_ fui na discoteca _or _vou na praia_ just like you say _sono andato in discoteca_ or_ vado in spiaggia_ in Italian. 

Preposition variation with verbs of movement is not only present in Portuguese, but in Spanish to: in Spain they say: _Entrar en la casa_, in Spanish-speaking America it's:_ Entrar a la casa.

_The one thing you should remember, in most cases, Portuguese preposition is guided by the movement ~ non movement thing.
If there is no movement: it's almost always EM; if there is movement it can be EM/A/PARA (see above).
But the preposition is always the same, not depending on the following noun:


Italian: vado *in *discoteca/spiaggia;  vado *al* bagno; vado *su *internet
--------sono *in* discoteca/spiaggia;  sono *al* bagno; sono *su *internet 

Portuguese: vou *à/na/para a* discoteca/praia;  vou *ao/no/para o* banheiro; vou *à/na/para a* internet
------------estou *na *discoteca/praia;  estou *no *banheiro;  estou *na *internet

 _Spero di avere stato chiaro._


----------



## englishmania

You're referring to Brazilian Portuguese, which is what Snipy wants to know about, so it's ok.  

But let me just say that, for example, in EuPT we say "vou a casa" ,"vou ao jardim", "vou à loja" but NEVER ''vou no jardim", "vou no jogo", vou na loja".
However, we say "entrar na loja", "entrar no museu". It depends on the construction required by the verb.


----------



## Istriano

But in Portugal you do say VOU DE BAR *EM* BAR.  and not VOU DE BAR A BAR. 
And if you read Camões, he used EM with verbs of movement very frequently. 
«*Nalgum* porto seguro,  de verdade,/*Conduzir-nos*  já agora determina…» (II, 32).


----------



## Snipy

Thanks Istriano, you explained yourself perfectly and now I can understand, what I need now is practice. It means that I will bother my namorada, haha. I appreciated the fact that you explained me using sentences in Italian.
p.s: allow me to correct you... "spero di *avere* stato chiaro" is wrong, in italian we don't use the verb _ter (avere)_ like in Portuguese, but we use the verb _ser (essere)_, so the sentence would be "spero di *essere* stato chiaro".


----------



## Macunaíma

Istriano said:


> As for formal writing, more and more professors are becoming tolerant, so things like_ cheguei em casa_ or _vou lá em casa_ are being more and more accepted in writing.


 
Istriano, seus posts estão brilhantes. 

Só queria comentar essa parte: se não houver um complemento, "chegar em casa" é a ÚNICA forma correta. Ou não? 

_Peguei um trânsito infernal e fiquei aliviado quando cheguei em casa. _
_Peguei um trânsito infernal e fiquei aliviado quando cheguei a casa. _
_Peguei um trânsito infernal e fiquei aliviado quando cheguei à/na casa da minha namorada. _ (prefiro _na_)

Se a segunda forma existe em alguma gramática, ela não é idiomática (é até bizarra!), o que, no frigir dos ovos, equivale a ser errada. 

_Macu_


----------



## anaczz

Há esta discussão anterior sobre o assunto, mas em todo o caso, Macu, em Portugal diz-se "chegar a casa", "ir a casa", onde nós brasileiros dizemos "chegar em casa", "ir em casa".


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Istriano, seus posts estão brilhantes.
> 
> Só queria comentar essa parte: se não houver um complemento, "chegar em casa" é a ÚNICA forma correta. Ou não?
> 
> _Peguei um trânsito infernal e fiquei aliviado quando cheguei em casa. _
> _Peguei um trânsito infernal e fiquei aliviado quando cheguei a casa. _
> _Peguei um trânsito infernal e fiquei aliviado quando cheguei à/na casa da minha namorada. _ (prefiro _na_)
> 
> Se a segunda forma existe em alguma gramática, ela não é idiomática (é até bizarra!), o que, no frigir dos ovos, equivale a ser errada.
> 
> _Macu_


 
Discordo que "Chegar a casa" esteja errado. 
Veja que você _chega a/em algum lugar_, assim como você _vai a/em algum lugar_, a lógica é idêntica. Se vai ao Brasil, chega ao Brasil, se vai na praia, chega na praia. Note que em Portugal a pronúncia do *"a"* de "chegar *a* casa" é distinta do *"á"* em "chegar *à* casa", por isso você identifica imediatamente uma ou outra situação só de ouvir falar, o que não acontece no Brasil e penso que também em países africanos de língua portuguesa. Entendo perfeitamente que o uso de "_em", "no", "na"_ permita reduzir a ambiguidade comparativamente ao _*"a"*_ e _*"à".*_
Acho que começo a entender por que razão a crase é tão odiada no Brasil.


----------



## Macunaíma

O poeta brasileiro Ferreira Gullar uma vez disse que a crase 'não foi feita para humilhar ninguém', o escritor Moacyr Scliar disse que ela divide duas classes socias, a dos que a sabem e a dos que não a sabem empregar, e Millôr finalmente postulou que ela não existe, é um mito, porque ninguém até hoje 'ouviu' uma crase, e deu o assunto por encerrado. 

Mas, sério, _chegar a casa_ soa para mim como caminhar até a casa, chegar lá e ficar parado na porta.  É uma questão de uso por aqui. Nenhum brasileiro diria _chegar a casa_ assim, sem complemento. E, mesmo com complemento, a tendência dominante ainda é _chegar em_. Também nunca tinha ouvido isso de um português, por isso cheguei a pensar que não fosse idiomático na língua como um todo.


----------



## Istriano

Macunaíma said:


> Mas, sério, _chegar a casa_ soa para mim como caminhar até a casa, chegar lá e ficar parado na porta.  É uma questão de uso por aqui.


Pois é, a gente usa mais_ chegar a _no sentido de _chegar até._


----------



## Istriano

*''Voy en casa'' *é comum em muitas variedades de espanhol embora a RAE não goste desse uso.



> Al tratarse de un verbo de movimiento, es habitual que vaya acompañado  de un complemento de lugar. Cuando el complemento expresa destino, debe  ir precedido de _a, para _o_ hasta._ Es propio del habla  popular, y debe evitarse en la lengua culta, encabezar este complemento  con _en _o_ de _(lo que ocurre, normalmente, cuando se quiere  decir _a casa de_):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Voy en  ca doña Manuela»_ (González _Dios_ [Méx. 1999]);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _«Ya que lo toma así, ¿por qué no va de otra modista» _(Cortázar _Rayuela_  [Arg. 1963]).


No Google:



> Results *1* - *10* of about *1,930,000* for *"voy en  casa"*.  (*0.10* seconds)





> Para finalizar, [...] El cambio de régimen preposicional con verbos de movimiento (_voy en Asunción_), que se documenta en Paraguay, Uruguay, Costa Rica y en algunas zonas de Argentina. El español antiguo (en la actualidad se mantiene su uso en variedades peninsulares rurales: _voy en casa de mi abuela_) tenía la posibilidad de indicar la dirección (_voy a_) o la meta (_voy en_). Este último uso es el que se ha conservado en estas zonas. En el caso de Paraguay o del Nordeste argentino, este uso ha sustituido completamente al de dirección. En las otras áreas, ambos usos coexisten.


 http://www.uam.es/personal_pdi/filoyletras/alcaine/UIMP.pdf


----------



## XiaoRoel

Na nossa língua herdamos o uso latino _*ire ad*_ e _*ire in*_.* Ir a* (ou *para* que é ainda mais difuso) indica direcção sem mais. *Ir en* indica direcção e entrada e permanência num sítio.


----------



## okporip

"Quando eu *chego em casa* nada me consola" (primeiro verso da canção "Você não entende nada", de Caetano Veloso).


----------



## sucuruiuba

Pois é. Fala-se chegar em casa, chegar no restaurante, mas tudo me parece errado.
Você pode chegar no carro, no ônibus, na bicicleta... ou seja, no seu meio de transporte. Mas, quanto ao lugar, o mais correto é dizer que você chega ao restaurante (a sua casa)...

Informalmente, os brasileiros não se preocupam muito com esses usos. E muitos nem sabem que estão errando, mas:

Sentar à mesa (correto). Sentar na mesa (só se não houver cadeira e você sentou-se sobre a mesa).

Vou a Recife (errado?). Vou ao Recife (certo, segundo informação corrente).

Cheguei......
... de Pernambuco, de São Paulo, de Alagoas (ou das Alagoas), de Sergipe
... da Paraíba, da Bahia,
... do Recife, do Maranhão, do Rio Grande do Sul/Norte

Então, vou ....
... a Pernambuco, a São Paulo, a Alagoas (ou às Alagoas), a Sergipe
... à Paraíba, à Bahia,
... ao Recife, ao Maranhão, ao Rio Grande do Sul/Norte


----------



## Istriano

Sentar à mesa (formal)
Sentar na mesa (informal)
_
Sentar na mesa_ é sentido figurado, bem como o é: _Passear na lagoa._
Não significa _passear/sentar em cima dela_, nem _passear/sentar (para) dentro dela._

A crase é odiada porque se pronuncia como a, na fala:

*Fugiu da inimiga* é mais claro que *Fugiu à inimiga* (_A inimiga fugiu?_)
*Recomendou para a amiga* é mais claro que *Recomendou à amiga.* (_A amiga recomendou?_)
*Chegou em casa* é mais claro que *chegou a casa* _(Casa de quem chegou hein?_)

A língua falada tem que ser clara, por isso não se fala:
*Mataram-nos* e sim *Mataram eles* ou *Mataram elas *ou ainda *Mataram a gente .*


----------

